# Will flash performance (both design and playback) improve with OSX?



## rinse (Dec 13, 2001)

I for one as a designer am sick of the workarounds necessary needed to make flash perform well on my computer... everything!

the "x.0a" bug fixes

the sluggish palybacks.

the inability to accurately control framerate on Mac

the triple buffering

etc....

what do you fellow desingers think about Flash's future on our fave new OS?


----------



## Alex (Dec 13, 2001)

Heck, I personaly really hope Macromedia gets their butts going... What, they have Freehand out? Blah, I use Fireworks and Dreamweaver everyday, so, I blame Macromedia for my lack of easy convert to macosx.

As for Flash, I dont use it all that much, But I am willing to bet that Macromedia is coming along, and we should see some updates, maybe at the next keynote?

I dont know, just speculating..


----------



## Anton (Dec 14, 2001)

Did any of you attend this last UCON even in NYC?

I vaguely recall seeing them offer a 'glimpse' of Flash running under X.
Although they were branding the address as "Splash".

I believe that it was during the Sneak Peek sessions, where the speakers were all dressed up in superhero outfits, and there were only a handful of people in the otherwise huge room......
Wow, that sounds really..... strange, doesn't it...

Anyway, I figure that by now, they should have a good grip on their status of one of their premiere applications, but who knows what oddball agendas lurk in the  corporate mindset.

As far as performance, things are running pretty snappy for me.
Running the Flash plug-in is just as good as when I view it under Windows.

-Anton-


----------



## rinse (Dec 17, 2001)

i am sorry to say i am not having that stellar performance on my mac... it just crawls compared to a substandard pIII on flash playback...

seriously.


----------



## Pardus (Jan 11, 2002)

I know I am a bit late hopping into this conversation but I use flash everyday and is the only app I have to use in classic these days. I want to find out if this is just my machine or normal. Does basic operations in flash (classic) operate very slowly for other people. a simple drag and click operation and the box draws very slowly and then takes a sec to dissapear. clicking or deselecting objects has a delay along with many other basic functions? does this happen to other people?


----------



## rinse (Jan 11, 2002)

classic is not a godd way to run flash for me either.... not surpirsing as the application was buggy in regular OS9 anyway... you have the "5.0a" update right?

anyway.... livemotion2 sounds really promising! im hoping they put a demo/tryout up on their site.


----------

